# Vac claim. Questions



## Pathfinder17

Hello ice been released now for about 6 months.... Have claims in with vac since July somfor about 7 months and haven't hears a thing from tthm I know they JUsT received my med files and are reviewing them. I'm having to pay for my mess on my
Own etx right now and I know they will not reimburse my receipt. Can anyone give me advice on how
Long my decisions will take for them to make and when I will see support from them as in health coverage and also my
Pay out (that sounds bad but it's true) thanks


----------



## Pathfinder17

I will also add I served for 7 years in recce with a tour in afghan. And was diagnosed with ptsd and also tinnitus. And I go to an osi clinic for the past 6 months and I know bugging vac won't help, but I haven't heard much from progress, and I just am struggling with payments for
Medications and shit like that. Any info or related questions would help tonnes or advice. 
I served as a mcpl in recce and on tour, and qualified pathfinder so I'm not used to making this claim shit although it's just adding up now and I'm wondering what my next step should be. Thanks. And if anyone needs to private msg me I'll shoot my email or phone # for advice.


----------



## blackberet17

Hi Pathfinder17.

Bugging VAC never hurts. Squeaky wheel gets the grease, etc.

The turnaround time (TAT) is 16 weeks (down from 24 weeks) from the time VAC receives of all the documents required to complete your application. This is what is posted on their Web site as relates to their service standard.

Although you've had claims in with VAC since July, the 16-week clock didn't start then. If they "just" received your service medical files, this is when the 16-week clock - in theory - has begun.

With regards to your disability assessments - should your applications be favourable - there's no way to say how much you will be assessed. It all depends on your degree of disability, and what is determined from your medical reports.

An average favourable decision for tinnitus carries a 6% assessment (Medical Impairment rating of 5, plus Quality of Life Level 1, total assessment of 6%), which is approximately worth $15,000 (2014 Table payouts).

It is more difficult to say how much you could be assessed for a favourable decision on your PTSD. You could be as "low" as 10%, and I've seen assessments in the 50% and above. It all depends on how bad your PTSD is...which we won't get into here.

If they just received your medical documents, you "should" hear something by March 2015, end April at the latest.

Feel free to pm me with any more questions.


----------



## ixium

Is there something that says it has to be done within those 16 weeks?

My 16 weeks was up early December, called them a couple times, and it's gone to a special board now that focuses on cases that are behind. Atleast that was what I was told yesterday.


----------



## blackberet17

ixium said:
			
		

> Is there something that says it has to be done within those 16 weeks?
> 
> My 16 weeks was up early December, called them a couple times, and it's gone to a special board now that focuses on cases that are behind. Atleast that was what I was told yesterday.



VAC 2012-13 service standards and results: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/about-us/service-standards

VAC must also report to parliament, through ACVA (Standing Committee on Veterans Affairs), as to how it is meeting its service standards. Ditto for VRAB, which has a quicker TAT of providing a written decision six weeks from the date of the hearing.

Each case, of course, is different. It may take longer to receive all the information required, to get a medical opinion, etc.


----------



## ixium

Ahh, just unlucky I guess.

My medical info was there in August, and they needed no extra info.


----------



## reccecrewman

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> An average favourable decision for tinnitus carries a 6% assessment (Medical Impairment rating of 5, plus Quality of Life Level 1, total assessment of 6%), which is approximately worth $15,000 (2014 Table payouts).



Just as an add to this - If you require a masking device for your tinnitus, that will bump the percentage up to 11% or $30,000 (2014 Table payouts).  The 6% is the base assessment for a tinnitus pension, but should your tinnitus be severe enough that you need a masking device (A hearing aid that plays bells in the background to drown out the tinnitus) then your impairment rating goes up.


----------



## thunderbolt

I'd like to know more on VAC timelines as well...
Recently was reassessed for Tinnitus to go from 6% to 11% and given money but denied for a masking device. Just doesn't add up!


----------



## Occam

thunderbolt said:
			
		

> I'd like to know more on VAC timelines as well...
> Recently was reassessed for Tinnitus to go from 6% to 11% and given money but denied for a masking device. Just doesn't add up!



If your audiologist didn't prescribe or recommend the trial of a hearing aid or masker to manage your tinnitus, then VAC won't authorize one.


----------



## upandatom

I dont get how they justified the lump sum payments. Although even with my application in, and not quite released(7 days away) I was contacted by a Case Worker, wrt to them still being able and willing to pay for rehabilitation, which boggles my mind because a decision has yet to be reached.

How does this work?


----------



## blackberet17

upandatom said:
			
		

> I dont get how they justified the lump sum payments. Although even with my application in, and not quite released(7 days away) I was contacted by a Case Worker, wrt to them still being able and willing to pay for rehabilitation, which boggles my mind because a decision has yet to be reached.
> 
> How does this work?



Would you clarify your question, please?

Lump-sum payments are for disability award entitlements, under the _Canadian Forces Members and Veterans Re-establishment and Compensation Act_ (aka the NVC).

The "rehabilitation" you refer to, I assume vocational rehab, is a separate benefit under the NVC, for which you may qualify if you are being medically released from the CAF.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/transition/rehabilitation

If you mean, is your eligibility for voc rehab tied to having a decision (yay or nay) on your disability award application, ask the Case Worker, they should know!

In any case upandatom, wait out. I'll ask around


----------



## upandatom

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Would you clarify your question, please?
> 
> Lump-sum payments are for disability award entitlements, under the _Canadian Forces Members and Veterans Re-establishment and Compensation Act_ (aka the NVC).
> 
> The "rehabilitation" you refer to, I assume vocational rehab, is a separate benefit under the NVC, for which you may qualify if you are being medically released from the CAF.
> 
> http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/transition/rehabilitation
> 
> If you mean, is your eligibility for voc rehab tied to having a decision (yay or nay) on your disability award application, ask the Case Worker, they should know!
> 
> In any case upandatom, wait out. I'll ask around



My fault, I mixed two questions. 

1. I dont get how they justified switching to a Lump Sum Payment, unless the book keepers saw it as a major change in cost?

2. I was contacted by my case worker, stating I am allowed to put in claims for my right knee, for physiotherapy. How is this possible, when I havent recieved word about the decision on my claims yet?


----------



## blackberet17

upandatom said:
			
		

> 1. I dont get how they justified switching to a Lump Sum Payment, unless the book keepers saw it as a major change in cost?



The financial compensation is one reason.

Another is the Pension Act had not received any significant changes/updates/upgrades since its last major revision in 1985.

In any case, the PA and the NVC are actually very similar. The biggest we (current and ex service members) see is the monthly to lump sum payment.

The whole idea, aside from bottom dollar, was this "plan" to have a pension system which was more "fiducially responsible", but "better" to meet the needs of Canada's newest generation of serving members and veterans...

Like I said, last major revision in 1985...but even then, the PA was itself has its roots in the _Soldier Settlement Act_ (1917),_ Soldier's Civil Re-establishment Act_ (1918), _War Veteran's Allowance Act_, etc. So, as you can see, some pretty outdated stuff, with outdated policies which no longer met the modern veteran's needs.

**Edit to add**: There was also a desire to move to a system comparable to a worker's compensation. Now, I don't know how those work, I've never (touch wood) had to access such a thing, so...




			
				upandatom said:
			
		

> 2. I was contacted by my case worker, stating I am allowed to put in claims for my right knee, for physiotherapy. How is this possible, when I havent recieved word about the decision on my claims yet?



Hunh. Interesting. Your question may be more specific than I can dig into (Privacy Act, etc.), but I'll see what I can find out general terms.


----------



## thunderbolt

Occam said:
			
		

> If your audiologist didn't prescribe or recommend the trial of a hearing aid or masker to manage your tinnitus, then VAC won't authorize one.



That is what confuses me...A prescription was sent with the reassessment documentation. Part of the new level of disability refers to "requires Continuous tinnitus, present all day and all night, every day, affecting one or both ears, and has been prescribed a masking device and/or other prescribed modalities"

I was totally expecting no lump sum settlement because my Audiologist called telling me my claim was denied before I got any mail. First letter gave me a settlement and second letter denied claim for masking device.


----------



## Occam

thunderbolt:  Did the denial letter offer any explanation for the denial?  If they upped you to 11%, and a prescription or recommendation for a hearing aid accompanied the claim, it's beyond me why you wouldn't be covered for the cost of hearing aid(s).  Very puzzling.


----------



## thunderbolt

I think I figured it out, but now have to wait for an appeal to fix it.
The denial letter listed that my hearing loss was insufficient to require a hearing aid. It wasn't for hearing loss, but as a masking device ...

We shall see how this works out. I'm just waiting to hear back for my 1st level review


----------



## Occam

thunderbolt said:
			
		

> I think I figured it out, but now have to wait for an *appeal  * to fix it.
> The denial letter listed that my hearing loss was insufficient to require a hearing aid. It wasn't for hearing loss, but as a masking device ...
> 
> We shall see how this works out. I'm just waiting to hear back for my 1st level review



Not sure if you understand the distinction, so I'll point it out - you don't want to appeal, you want a Departmental Review.  You can only appeal so many times.  You can have as many Departmental Reviews as it takes.  The Departmental Review would address their misinterpretation as to the purpose of the hearing aid.

You don't want to burn up an appeal for that - it's an administrative error. (The kind which they make way, way too frequently, unfortunately)


----------



## thunderbolt

Thanks! Maybe I chose my wording incorrectly. I've sent a letter requesting a 1st level review. So I guess not really an appeal?


----------



## Occam

If you call BPA (Bureau of Pensions Advocates - their number should be on your PFO letter), they can probably initiate the departmental review much faster than by you handling it by snail mail.


----------



## thunderbolt

Thanks!


----------



## blackberet17

Hearing loss and tinnitus are two different and distinct conditions.

Tinnitus is the ringing in your ears (or other like symptoms). A masking device is to assist in "hiding" the tinnitus, so it has less of an effect on your activities of daily living.

Tinnitus may be present with or without what's called pensionable hearing loss.

Example: you experience ringing in your ears due to exposure to gunfire/artillery/jet engines etc., while you weren't wearing hearing protection. The ringing never goes away, etc.

However, the noise exposure was not enough to decrease your ability to hear to such a point you meet the VAC Entitlement Eligibility Guidelines for hearing loss.

So, a masking device helps with hiding the tinnitus. A hearing aid helps with hearing loss. Two different things. You may have hearing loss, but not sufficient to warrant a prescription for a hearing aid; you may have tinnitus, and have been prescribed a masking device.

Occam, exact advice. It's in thunderbolt's best interest to request a Departmental Review. Don't burn your Review and Appeal levels with VRAB until you have exhausted the Department's levels of review/appeal.


----------



## Occam

blackberet17 - I think thunderbolt's situation is exactly the same as mine unfolded.  The audiologist prescribed a hearing aid (to act as a masker) for me to deal with my tinnitus.  My hearing loss alone wasn't sufficient to justify a hearing aid.  That confused the bejeesus out of VAC, and they initially turned it down.  At the departmental review, once they were presented with expert advice (which oddly enough, they pulled from VAC case law) that shows hearing aids can act as maskers, VAC sorted themselves out and approved it.  The frustrating part, according to the BPA lawyer I had, was that VAC does this type of thing all the time - it's almost as if they can't be bothered to check the case law on a particular subject before rendering a decision, forcing the veteran to enter a cycle of departmental reviews to sort out what should be simple fact-finding exercises.


----------



## blackberet17

Occam said:
			
		

> blackberet17 - I think thunderbolt's situation is exactly the same as mine unfolded.  The audiologist prescribed a hearing aid (to act as a masker) for me to deal with my tinnitus.  My hearing loss alone wasn't sufficient to justify a hearing aid.  That confused the bejeesus out of VAC, and they initially turned it down.  At the departmental review, once they were presented with expert advice (which oddly enough, they pulled from VAC case law) that shows hearing aids can act as maskers, VAC sorted themselves out and approved it.  The frustrating part, according to the BPA lawyer I had, was that VAC does this type of thing all the time - it's almost as if they can't be bothered to check the case law on a particular subject before rendering a decision, forcing the veteran to enter a cycle of departmental reviews to sort out what should be simple fact-finding exercises.



Part of the issue is tinnitus is a subjective medical condition. While there is a way of identifying it "exists", it's only in the patient's response to the frequencies being sent to his/her ear, what is called tinnitus matching. It's not like lumbar disc disease or an ACL tear or hearing loss, which can be diagnosed via objective testing means.

For years, tinnitus and hearing loss were medical conditions which were grouped together, both for entitlement and assessment. It wasn't until the Nelson Federal Court case the two were finally separated.

The fact your audiologist prescribed a hearing aid, as opposed to a tinnitus masking device, to act as said masking device, didn't help  it's almost like prescribing a cane for whiplash, when you need a cervical collar. Getting a medical opinion to support the prescription goes a long way - and there's plenty of previous decisions at multiple levels at VAC/VRAB to show it. But having one to your specific case, even if "just" from your audiologist, should be sufficient - the audiologist is the expert in this case.


----------



## Occam

It's been a couple of years since seeing an ENT on the subject, so I'm not sure if this information is current or not.  The last ENT I saw was younger, one who clearly kept up to date on the latest info in the field of medicine.  It was his opinion (which was apparently shared by most in the profession at the time) that maskers are actually of little benefit.  The notion of introducing one noise to mask another seems bizarre, and apparently there was recent research to support that.  The recommended treatment at the time was to use a hearing aid to act as a masker, raising the level of speech, music, etc. above the perceived level of the tinnitus.  I tried the CD with the pink noise on it, and it worked for a short time, but stopped.  That was what pushed him to recommend the hearing aid, and it worked well and is still working 6 years later.  The ENT I was seeing before my most recent one was considered a dinosaur and was pretty gung ho on the masker ideas...but I'm not sure he kept up with recent research.  YMMV.


----------



## thunderbolt

Excellent information! Thanks to both of you for the help. If my letter doesn't reach Dartmouth today, I'll call and get them to look at getting a review of my case going.


----------



## thunderbolt

As it turns out, a review wasn't necessary. I had my specialist reword and resubmit my prescription as a masking device, not hearing aid. Within a few days I was approved for my prescription and received a call from VAC asking why I wanted a review for something that was being approved...


----------



## Occam

Shaking my head here (at VAC)...but I'm glad it worked out favourably for you!


----------



## blackberet17

Occam said:
			
		

> Shaking my head here (at VAC)...but I'm glad it worked out favourably for you!



Don't get me started...


----------



## iltis1994

what is the average wait time for an adjudicative review after a departmental reviewÉit only took 3 weeks from the time the bpa got my info etc until it was submitted to the vac for an adjudicative review...anyone....


----------



## blackberet17

iltis1994 said:
			
		

> what is the average wait time for an adjudicative review after a departmental reviewÉit only took 3 weeks from the time the bpa got my info etc until it was submitted to the vac for an adjudicative review...anyone....



Do you mean a review to the Veterans Review and Appeal Board?


----------



## iltis1994

i had a departmental review done.in it i sent my masker prescriptions for my tinnitus and my argument that my original statement was that i suffer tinnitus 24/7 yet my adjusicator never questioned that my audiologist made it sound like it came and went.the audiologist prescribed the aids etc and the BPA sent all the info to the VAC for the DPR...i was denied december 7th.from what i read of the denial letter it sounds as though the adjudicator didn't even receive the info from the BPA regarding the receipts for the hearing aid maskers etc...anyone else ever run into this?totally absurd and i sent a letter off to kent hehr explaing all of it...here is hoping... :subbies:


----------



## thunderbolt

The wording in the denial letter is key. In regards to my case they initially denied my claim because my "hearing loss" wasn't enough to substantiate needing the masking hearing aids. Once they reviewed it for tinnitus, it was approved right away...

one or two key words can make a significant impact on the outcome.


----------



## AirDet

So has anyone actually had their answer within the targeted 16 weeks from receipt of med docs? Anyone know if they are behind or on time these days?

I'm asking because I submitted in July and after an email from me they moved my file to stage 3 the beginning of October. By my calculations they have until the first week of Feb. 

I'm not complaining just curious what timelines others are observing.


----------



## loadiecc150

I've had two claims in stage 3 since September. I sent an email a while ago and finally received a response today saying they were upgrading my claim to whomever they are going to send it to, to be denied.


----------



## AirDet

So much for the 16 week thing.

Mine were filled out by a VAC rep for me in July. I checked my service records and see they sent my med records in August. In October I asked VAC what was going on and all of the sudden my file jumped to Step3. The time they reported receiving everything was mid October (not really the truth).

It's now been 7 months. 2 secure emails sent 22 and 26 Jan have gone unanswered.

Is this the norm? 

I'm still serving so sending a letter to an MP is out of the question. Any advice?


----------



## BinRat55

AirDet said:
			
		

> So much for the 16 week thing.
> 
> Mine were filled out by a VAC rep for me in July. I checked my service records and see they sent my med records in August. In October I asked VAC what was going on and all of the sudden my file jumped to Step3. The time they reported receiving everything was mid October (not really the truth).
> 
> It's now been 7 months. 2 secure emails sent 22 and 26 Jan have gone unanswered.
> 
> Is this the norm?
> 
> I'm still serving so sending a letter to an MP is out of the question. Any advice?



VAC Ombudsman. Access their website, you can call or send them an email. Also there is an online form you can also fill out.


----------



## AirDet

After the last couple of posts I've had people PM me and share their horror stories of the current treatment they've received at the hands of VAC. This has me wondering how many others are at their wits end trying to deal with VAC. 

My personal journey with them has only been 7 months and counting. Compared to others that's nothing.

I don't believe in bringing a complaint to my CofC without a recommendation to improve the situation. In this case I was thinking VAC could ease a lot of people's concerns if they were to simply publish a "now working on date" on their website. For instance, if you see that your disability application moved to "step3" on 1 Dec 2015 and they are working on step 3s from Nov 6; you have rough idea where you stand... a SITREP if you will.

In many cases, it would surely help relieve the anxiety.


----------



## Steve_D

BinRat55 is correct. Contact the VAC Ombudsman. The number is on their website. I also have a member who was released back in August 2015 and has heard nothing. I advised that he contact the Ombudsman and he informed me that he got some answers.


----------



## AirDet

Thanks BinRat and Phoenix.

I did just that at 10 AM this morning and I had a secure message from the adjudicator within the hour. The letter will be sent out and I should have it early next week.

They kept apologizing for it taking so long.

I'm left with the impression that they really want to do good by us but they are still severely understaffed.

For anyone who is still waiting I recommend you follow BinRat's advice. It sure worked for me.


----------



## BinRat55

AirDet said:
			
		

> Thanks BinRat and Phoenix.
> 
> I'm left with the impression that they really want to do good by us but they are still severely understaffed.



I get that impression as well. Anyone I have ever spoke to on the phone at VAC has been nothing but courteous and in some cases genuinely apologetic!


----------



## ueo

Concur, any dealings I have had have been handled in the most courteous way. Recently received a call confirming my having gotten a copy of the approval letter concerning my latest and longest claim. The operator was kind to a fault, apologising for the delays etc. and actually opened my file to give me the expected dollar value. Not her fault that things go sloooooow. the fault belongs much higher in the food chain!


----------



## blackberet17

Adjudication is backlogged. The new CIB and the hiring and training of more personnel to fill vacancies created by previous downsizing is consuming resources. VAC HR is also severely backlogged, so it's having a domino effect.


----------



## Rifleman62

How long does it take VAC to train their Adjudicators to just say "No"? ;D


----------



## blackberet17

For you, Rifleman62, no time at all


----------



## Rifleman62

Ah, blackberet17, You have been looking at my file. How did you know? The Rifleman62 give it away?


----------



## blackberet17

aranoid:

Sorry Rifleman62, I couldn't resist!

But seriously, last I heard from some friends in the affected areas, the backlogs (in hiring, in training, in processing) are widespread. The new policies and other changes are creating further issues, but the proverbial light is at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## BinRat55

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> ... but the proverbial light is at the end of the tunnel.



The light is ALWAYS at the end of the tunnel - it's just a matter of will it be seen in time before the train runneth us over?

Sorry Blackberet - I couldn't resist!!


----------



## blackberet17

And didn't that "train runneth us over" just generate a .gif...



 GIFSoup


----------



## BinRat55

Hahahaha.... that about sums it up, don't it?

So I am 38 weeks in now with one suspended and two in step 3. Gonna have a fight ahead of me. The suspension is the one that gives me the Statutory Priority Hire vice Regulatory. This is a critical point for me as there are already 2 reg pri hires in the pool I want to be in.

Yuk.


----------



## exarmy

Hello, new to the site.  I've been searching for knee injuries. I was paid out for patella femoral syndrome, I also had a scope done on the same knee because of a torn meniscus.  Is that considered a separate injury and can I claim it.


----------



## BinRat55

exarmy said:
			
		

> Hello, new to the site.  I've been searching for knee injuries. I was paid out for patella femoral syndrome, I also had a scope done on the same knee because of a torn meniscus.  Is that considered a separate injury and can I claim it.



Not sure if it would be considered a separate claim, however if the tear is related to your previous diagnosis (key is "related to") then at the very least you can ask that they revisit your original application for a reassessment. Nothing ventured, nothing gained right?


----------



## blackberet17

exarmy said:
			
		

> Hello, new to the site.  I've been searching for knee injuries. I was paid out for patella femoral syndrome, I also had a scope done on the same knee because of a torn meniscus.  Is that considered a separate injury and can I claim it.



If I have my knee anatomy correct, it is a separate injury. Patella femoral syndrome (PFS) is a pain syndrome due to contact between the back of the kneecap (aka patella) with the femur (thigh bone). A torn meniscus is a tear of one the two menisci (C-shaped pieces of cartilage) in your knee, which act as a cushion between your shin- and thigh-bones.

The nature of injury is different as well. PFS is typically overuse from lots of running and jumping, whereas a torn menisci is more traumatic, usually a forceful twist or rotation of the knee, or repetitive movement like bending and kneeling.

So, yeah, I think it's two separate conditions, for which you can submit a second claim. As BinRat55 mentions, it's also possible the PFS led to the torn meniscus, but I'm no doctor  in VAC terms, you would then say the torn meniscus is a consequence of (or "is related to") the PFS. You'll need a medical opinion to support the claim.

The two claims, if the second one is successful, will most likely see the two conditions (PFS and the tear) grouped together ("bracketed") for assessments purposes (the % you receive).


----------



## BinRat55

Update: Week 44. 

Yeesh.


----------



## blackberet17

Contact the OVO. 44 weeks is ridiculous.

Step 3 is decision forthcoming - which should not take six weeks.

IMO, anyway.


----------



## BinRat55

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Contact the OVO. 44 weeks is ridiculous.
> 
> Step 3 is decision forthcoming - which should not take six weeks.
> 
> IMO, anyway.



I agree, it is a bit much. The biggest issue I have with it all is that I fear i'll be released (May) before I get a decision. If I get an award, great but I am more looking for VAC to recognize my disabilities for med coverage... I take a lot of pills and needles. Needles alone are $750 a month and SunLife will not cover...

Yuk.

And I did contact the OVA - back in Jan / Feb / Mar...


----------



## blackberet17

Contact the Honourable Minister Hehr. You've already started working your way up the CoC, he's pretty much next in line.


----------



## BinRat55

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Contact the Honourable Minister Hehr. You've already started working your way up the CoC, he's pretty much next in line.



Lol! I like going UP the chain, I just hate it when it comes back DOWN!

I think i'll do just that. Or maybe Walt...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I agree, it is a bit much. The biggest issue I have with it all is that I fear i'll be released (May) before I get a decision. If I get an award, great but I am more looking for VAC to recognize my disabilities for med coverage... I take a lot of pills and needles. Needles alone are $750 a month and SunLife will not cover...
> 
> Yuk.
> 
> And I did contact the OVA - back in Jan / Feb / Mar...





			
				blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Contact the Honourable Minister Hehr. You've already started working your way up the CoC, he's pretty much next in line.





			
				BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Lol! I like going UP the chain, I just hate it when it comes back DOWN!
> 
> I think i'll do just that. Or maybe Walt...



Why wait what's the worst they can do to you....release you...lol!


----------



## BinRat55

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Why wait what's the worst they can do to you....release you...lol!



No I said "Walt" as in Walt Natynczyk...


----------



## BinRat55

So quick update - VAC called me yesterday. They changed my "Coronary Issues" claim to " myocardial infarction" and re-opened it. I think it's a good thing. Also, I finally have a decision on my other two. He said "favourable" which I thinking is good, but couldn't tell me any more than that. He said i have to wait till I receive the letters in the mail! 

Then, the Ombudsman office called me (like, 30 mins later!) They were extremely apologetic for the wait time to decision (almost 50 weeks!) They couldn't tell me anything more either (understandable) but she did say that they are starting a new trial project - for those who have a MY VAC ACCOUNT will see decision letters within 3 days online. I will know everything NLT Tuesday.


----------



## blackberet17

It can take two weeks sometimes (and more), for a decision to be finalized at VAC, go to be paid out, and finally get into the hands of the client. We were just informed of the decision letters on My VAC Account last week.

It's a slow step in the right direction.

My VAC Account has the potential to be a great tool. But the funding for it is making progress difficult.


----------



## BinRat55

I went to the VAC satellite office here on base today. They were able to actually print out the decision letter and the payment authorization as well. I signed it and they faxed it then and there. I was told I would see a payment in 3-4 business days.

It took a looooong time, but I am happy with the result. Couldn't have come at a better time too - Friday is my last pay before the dreaded pension / severance wait!


----------



## bdcasey916

BinRat, you are smart! I never even thought to go to the VAC office and do that!


----------



## BinRat55

It was a fluke actually - I figured if the guy on the phone could see it then so could the office here. I was only going to convince them to let me SEE the decision on their computer, but the guy said he could do one better... and voila!


----------



## blackberet17

Excellent news!


----------



## BinRat55

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Excellent news!



 :Bday Dancer:


----------



## gryphonv

Awesome, good for you. It's scary reading you waited over 50 weeks at this point. But I'm glad its finally coming to a positive outcome. Gives me worries about my current process.


----------



## BinRat55

gryphonv said:
			
		

> Awesome, good for you. It's scary reading you waited over 50 weeks at this point. But I'm glad its finally coming to a positive outcome. Gives me worries about my current process.



The nice lady at the Ombudsman's office who spoke to me told me that my case was really REALLY unreasonably delayed. I will admit, it was complicated, but we all deal with complicated on a daily basis. Shouldn't be an excuse given what it is. As I said, very apologetic. She said in her 2 years in that office handling hundreds of cases, mine was the longest she's seen. My luck, right?

But it did work out - quite favorable to my benefit and I know there were a lot of people in my corner. Try not to worry about your situation too much - I learned that the hard way!


----------



## upandatom

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Contact the Honourable Minister Hehr. You've already started working your way up the CoC, he's pretty much next in line.



What is he going to do? 
Nothing, all he will do (His assistant/Secretary) will do is a typed up letter (Mass stack awaiting signature) and mail it back to you stating someone will contact you (4-6 weeks later). This was for a Claim pushing 8 months awaiting answer.

I emailed/fb messaged Mr O'Toole, *I had a phone from him within 24 hours* and then a solution with 48-72 from his Inquiry Resolution Officer. That is how it should be done. This claim was 5 Months.


----------



## upandatom

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> It was a fluke actually - I figured if the guy on the phone could see it then so could the office here. I was only going to convince them to let me SEE the decision on their computer, but the guy said he could do one better... and voila!



The team members in the office are of much more assistance then the call centres. Its more personal seeing the person for them, and are wanting/willing to do more. 

In the event your waiting too long, ask for it to go to an Inquiry Resolution Officer, in addition to speaking to a Case Manager who is allowed to read you the letter, Call centre teams can not.


----------



## Hockey22

If my claim has been in since April and still on Step One and not sent to Charlottetown what should I do? I'm not in a huge rush however my PCat just went up the chain and I'd like to have it before I'm released. I feel like 6 months is a bit long. 
Any helps would be great, cheers.


----------



## Occam

Hockey22 said:
			
		

> If my claim has been in since April and still on Step One and not sent to Charlottetown what should I do? I'm not in a huge rush however my PCat just went up the chain and I'd like to have it before I'm released. I feel like 6 months is a bit long.
> Any helps would be great, cheers.



Call them?


----------



## Hockey22

We'll that show a bit of an insult on my intelligence.. 

I've already called about 6 times. They keep saying they are re ordering my medical files. That's been my ongoing answer for about 3 months even from the VAC office on base.


----------



## Occam

You can't say it's an insult on your intelligence; you didn't mention it, and we can't read minds.

Try requesting your own copy of your medical file through a Privacy Act request.  They only have 30 days to respond to that, and if you tell them it's in support of a VAC claim, they're less likely to ask for an extension.  I got a copy of mine in a couple of weeks, and I've been out five years.


----------

